# Fisher 1000/ type of salt question



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've done some searching and I can not find a straight answer. Is rock salt the only thing you can run out of these fisher 1000 tailgate spreaders?? Is there a way to tighten that collar at the opening of the spreader to close the gap around the auger? Blizzard/ Hot melt, everything else runs though it like sand, pours right out.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

3 or 5 flights on the auger?
TSB from 2009

PRODUCT: Low-Profile Tailgate Spreaders
SUBJECT: Auger Change
PART NUMBER: 29995 & P2028
On the Models 500 and 1000 Low-Profile Tailgate Spreaders, we have been supplying a
five-flight auger (PN P2028) as standard equipment with a three-flight auger (PN 29995)
available as an option.
The five-flight auger works best when using fine pelletized material, while the three-flight
auger works best for coarse material such as rock salt.
Based on feedback from many of our distributors, most customers use rock salt rather than the more expensive ice-melting pellets. In that case, the three-flight auger would work best for the majority of end users. Therefore, we will be switching to the three-flight auger as standard equipment.
The five-flight auger will still be available as an optional service part and should be
installed whenever the customer plans to spread the smaller pelletized melting materials. If these materials are used with the three-flight auger, the customer will likely experience
material loss through the auger area during transport.
The three-flight auger will also remain available as a service part.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

It has 5 I think, It's brand new last year so which ever is newest. So I messed with it a little today, and the salt leaks through when I shake the spreader kind of hard, but I think the vibration of plowing etc is going to cause the salt just to pour out in the parking lot or while in transit. It appeared as though the auger wasn't perfectly centered and I thought maybe with a bigger gap on one side it was causing the problem. I made a minor adjustment and centered it a little it better but it didn't seam to help. I read all the time that guys run different material including bulk through these and there only issue is bridging. Any ideas?


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I stand corrected I just went out and double checked and it's a 3 flight, the dealer never gave me that option. How much is a new 5 flight auger going to set me back?? 
Thank you for your help I've been scratching my head over this for a while now.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

One more question, I run Rock Salt also, how well will the 5 flight work with rock salt or does it not work? I run around 1 -2 pallets of Hot Melt per event vs 3-400lbs of Rock Salt


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Harford13;1545086 said:


> It has 5 I think, It's brand new last year so which ever is newest. So I messed with it a little today, and the salt leaks through when I shake the spreader kind of hard, but I think the vibration of plowing etc is going to cause the salt just to pour out in the parking lot or while in transit. It appeared as though the auger wasn't perfectly centered and I thought maybe with a bigger gap on one side it was causing the problem. I made a minor adjustment and centered it a little it better but it didn't seam to help. I read all the time that guys run different material including bulk through these and there only issue is bridging. Any ideas?


Mines a western 1000 (same spreader) i run bulk through it. Mine has a 3 flute auger with a vibrator. salt will come out if you transport it loaded( load on site when your ready to spread). i lowered my auger some to keep it from throwing salt as fast, i have 1 flute above the neck or the chute. if i use bagged salt i will fill it completely with no problems when spreading but when i'm running bulk i only fill it 2/3 full because bulk is usually wet and heavy. as far as the gap goes try not to tighten your hold down straps as much as it will put a bind on the spreader box and cause the auger not to stay centered. These are the things i learned the hard way with mine and i hope it helps.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for the help. I'll probably buy the 5 flight auger this week since I'll primarily be spreading smaller material. Any one know how regular rock salt runs through the 5 flight auger? Is this something I'll have to switch out every time I go from rock salt to the smaller pelletized material?


----------

